# Canon Unveils New Compact Binoculars Featuring Improved Image Stabilization And Reduced Power Consum



## Canon Rumors Guy (May 20, 2015)

```
<i>Ideal for Travel, Sports, and Outdoor Enthusiasts</i></p>
<p><strong>MELVILLE, N.Y., May 20, 2015</strong> – Canon U.S.A. Inc., a leader in digital imaging solutions, announces two new additions to its portfolio of Canon Image Stabilizer binoculars with the 10×30 IS II and 12×36 IS III. While all current Canon binoculars are equipped with an image stabilization (IS) function, new to these binocular models is a microcomputer (similar to Canon’s EF lenses) for improved IS performance and stable high-magnification viewing. The upgraded IS technology allows for greater viewing comfort, while at the same time eliminating the need for a tripod and making these new binoculars ideal accessories for travelers, nature observers and sports enthusiasts.</p>
<p>“We invested in research and technology for the design and manufacturing of these binoculars in order to achieve high-level optical performance and viewing comfort,” said Yuichi Ishizuka, president and COO, Canon U.S.A., Inc. “The improvements made to these models will enhance users’ experiences while offering the familiarity and quality they trust in Canon binoculars.”</p>
<p><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1149460-REG/canon_9525b002_10x30_is_2_binoculars.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">Preorder Canon 10×30 IS II $549</a> | <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1149461-REG/canon_9526b002_12x36_is_iii_binoculars.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">Preorder Canon 12×36 IS III $849</a></p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p>In addition to improving the IS performance, the latest electronic circuits were introduced, significantly reducing power consumption over previous models*. The design results in a more energy efficient operation where batteries now have a continuous usage time that is approximately two times longer than previous models*. At temperatures of 25 degrees Celsius/77 degrees Fahrenheit, both new models of binoculars provide up to nine hours of continuous stabilization on a pair of AA-size alkaline batteries, compared to four hours on the previous models*. Users also have the flexibility to use rechargeable NiMH batteries for more convenience.</p>
<p>The 10×30 IS II’s 10x high-magnification ratio is combined with a 30mm/1.18-inch effective diameter objective lens for great light-gathering ability with high resolution and contrast. Birdwatchers, specifically, will benefit from the new, less glossy front cover of this model, whose design was refined to provide a better anti-reflective surface. Additionally, their compact size and lightweight (127x150x70mm, approx. 1.3 lb.) help make them easy to use, carry and store.</p>
<p>The 12×36 IS III model has a 12x high magnification ratio. Its 36mm/1.42-inch effective diameter objective lens helps provide clear and bright, high-resolution images. These new binoculars are also compact and lightweight (5 x 6.8 x 2.7 inches [WHD], approx. 1.5 lb.) considering their higher magnification.</p>
<p>Both models feature Porro II Prisms which enhance image resolution and help to minimize the loss of light. Long eye relief of 14.5mm/.57-inches helps ensure viewing comfort, especially for those with glasses. The doublet field-flattener on both models produces sharp, virtually distortion-free images from edge-to-edge. The hardware includes a low-reflective exterior.</p>
<p><strong>Pricing and Availability

</strong>Available July 31, 2015 from B&H Photo</p>
<p><strong><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1149460-REG/canon_9525b002_10x30_is_2_binoculars.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">Preorder Canon 10×30 IS II $549</a> | <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1149461-REG/canon_9526b002_12x36_is_iii_binoculars.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">Preorder Canon 12×36 IS III $849</a></strong></p>
```


----------



## danski0224 (May 20, 2015)

*Re: Canon Unveils New Compact Binoculars Featuring Improved Image Stabilization And Reduced Power Co*

Nice. I have used the 10x30 and the IS is a big deal.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 20, 2015)

*Re: Canon Unveils New Compact Binoculars Featuring Improved Image Stabilization And Reduced Power Co*

Canon is really throwing a lot of stuff at the wall lately, trying to find products that are a growing market??

That said, I'd like to have one of those.


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 20, 2015)

*Re: Canon Unveils New Compact Binoculars Featuring Improved Image Stabilization And Reduced Power Co*

I have the 10x30 IS (they were free, you know me – I'd have bought the 10x42L  ). They're quite nice optically, and the IS is really a big deal at 10x (like handholding a 500mm lens for FoV).


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (May 20, 2015)

*Re: Canon Unveils New Compact Binoculars Featuring Improved Image Stabilization And Reduced Power Co*

I use Leica Ultravid 8x42. I've wanted more powerful binoculars for around the house, and I think I'll wait for the 12-36 IS III's!


----------



## AlanF (May 21, 2015)

*Re: Canon Unveils New Compact Binoculars Featuring Improved Image Stabilization And Reduced Power Co*



neuroanatomist said:


> I have the 10x30 IS (they were free, you know me – I'd have bought the 10x42L  ). They're quite nice optically, and the IS is really a big deal at 10x (like handholding a 500mm lens for FoV).



Don't cry over not having the L series - the 10x30 IS are not weather sealed and your tears might fog them.


----------



## nc0b (May 21, 2015)

*Re: Canon Unveils New Compact Binoculars Featuring Improved Image Stabilization And Reduced Power Co*

The 10x42 L IS WP version is so much better optically than the 10X30 IS or the 15x50 IS as to be an all or nothing choice as far ad I am concerned. Better battery life would be nice, but it all comes down to the image. The non-L versions looked OK at the point of focus, but other things in the field of view that are somewhat out of focus have distracting yellow fringes around them. At 10X IS is a must for any extended viewing. With the 10x42 L you don't have to hold the IS button down, as it locks on or off. The IS turns itself OFF when the binocular is hanging from the strap around your neck. The 10x42 L IS price is certainly expensive, but when my wife started using them she was blown away. She said whatever I paid for them was worth it.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 21, 2015)

*Re: Canon Unveils New Compact Binoculars Featuring Improved Image Stabilization And Reduced Power Co*

You can get Refurbished 10 X 42 L. I wonder if they discount them when Canon has one of their occasional sales.

http://shop.usa.canon.com/shop/en/catalog/10-x-42-l-is-wp-refurbished


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 21, 2015)

*Re: Canon Unveils New Compact Binoculars Featuring Improved Image Stabilization And Reduced Power Co*



Mt Spokane Photography said:


> You can get Refurbished 10 X 42 L.



You could, but why? The refurb from Canon is $1600, brand new is $1350 from B&H and $1270 on Amazon (3rd party but Amazon-fulfilled).


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 22, 2015)

*Re: Canon Unveils New Compact Binoculars Featuring Improved Image Stabilization And Reduced Power Co*



neuroanatomist said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > You can get Refurbished 10 X 42 L.
> ...



Why Indeed. If I had been serious about getting one, I'd have checked.


----------

